# Seigler/Truth SM reel, sold



## mkm

Bought this several years ago. Used some, but can't get use to it. Does have the bigger magnet in it. Located in Benson/Raleigh, NC but will ship. $250


----------



## rbrettallen

PM sent!


----------



## dsurf

Rbrettallen....may want to read the marketplace rules:
3. You cannot sell/buy via private message. The process must be *open* and *public*.


----------



## Garboman

Realize that this is an old post but was inquiring to see if this reel is still for sale as I am interested in it.

Thanks 

Garbo


----------



## Garboman

Just Noticed that the Title says the reel was sold.

Perhaps I will just bite the bullet and get a brand new one.


----------



## Garboman

If anyone has a good shape Seigler or Truth SM that they are willing to get rid of for a reasonable price please respond.


----------



## pcbtightlines

I have noticed for a while that the Siegler website shows star drag reels “unavailable”


----------



## Garboman

I had looked at the Seigler website also and notice none are for sale. 

Have a preference the original all Black reels. 

I know that there have been some issues with the SM and perhaps Seigler has grown tired of repairing SM's for free due to the lifetime warranty. 

Seigler certainly expanded their narrow spool boat type reels, perhaps they have decided to concentrate on the lever drag boat reels.

There are still few SM's on some of the major internet retailers but I am seeking to avoid paying the full $400 for a color scheme I do not prefer.

A few recent sales I have seen on Ebay have gone for what I would deem too high a price for used SM reels.


----------



## pcbtightlines

Yes it sure looks like they are focused on lever drag boat reels for now


----------



## Arnav

Garboman said:


> If anyone has a good shape Seigler or Truth SM that they are willing to get rid of for a reasonable price please respond.


Hey G man, here is a FB listing that I have been watching ..... but not yet ready to bite.
Might interest you ..... might not.
Cheers !





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Arnav

in case the link don't work ..........


----------



## Garboman

I am not on Facebook for business reasons so I cannot access the link.

Thanks though.


----------



## Arnav

Garboman said:


> I am not on Facebook for business reasons so I cannot access the link.
> 
> Thanks though.


Me neither, and never have been. We are allowed to look at the Marketplace (to an extent) but cannot see the contact info or participate in any way. I get a friend with an account to relay info at times.
You're quite welcome.


----------

